# Nazi warship graveyard revealed



## Brian G Turner (Sep 20, 2003)

I'm normally much more interested in ancient history - but as with every important aspect of history, there's a story in the telling here - about the new revealed remains of the Nazi's Danube fleet:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/3122128.stm



> *Danube reveals its metal graveyard*
> 
> The Danube has fallen to its lowest level for more than 120 years, paralysing shipping and at one stretch, between Serbia and Romania, revealing the wrecks of a long-forgotten fleet of World War II German warships.
> 
> ...


----------

